# Banded Tree Snake (Night Tiger)



## pythonguy (Jun 7, 2006)

What do you guys know about or think of this snake... im considering buying this one , its $600.. does anyone here have one in their collection, if so.. what are your thought's/opinions on this snake in captivitiy... cheers..


----------



## NinaPeas (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, it is definitely a very striking snake, don't know any about them though sorry!!


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 7, 2006)

hahahaha

I have seen that photo a few times before 

Very striking looking snake.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 7, 2006)

$600 is a vey high price for one.
Is it Captive bred? Most night tigers at the moment are Wild Caught (which is not IMO a bad thing, just that being CB would justify the higher price).
Is it a rodent eater? It should be.
I have plain phase BTS and they are great, out every night at sunset cruising their cage.
Mine will only eat about once a month, but they will take a lot of small food items in each feeding.


----------



## jessop (Jun 7, 2006)

*think its this one...*

Not sure if these are the snakes you are talking about... check it out anyways. http://www.answers.com/topic/boiga


----------



## pythonguy (Jun 7, 2006)

the one for sale is "wild caught" ...

interested in selling your BTS


----------



## jeffspythons (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks very much like David Reed's animal?


----------



## raptor (Jun 7, 2006)

We have bought one of reedys that pic is one of his go for it, wild caught great ,you know you are getting the real deal!! This particular form to my knowdledge has not been bred in captivity but I have my fingers crossed.
Cant recommend David highly enough.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it illegal to collect animals from the wild? Last time I checked it was in NSW.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 7, 2006)

That is an awsome looking BTS though.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 7, 2006)

> Isn't it illegal to collect animals from the wild? Last time I checked it was in NSW.


Other states allow for people with permits to collect wild animals, within guide lines of course.


----------



## micko (Jun 7, 2006)

hey mate i recently bought a pair and i think they are great.Really good temprements great to look at.


----------



## base2aau (Jun 7, 2006)

this is interesting

http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery;jsessionid=6v7ingx2k91b?tname=brown-tree-snake&sbid=lc05b


----------



## lorenzo (Jun 7, 2006)

Is that the normal colouring or do they come in phases ? Just a new convertee to the love of snakes and trying to learn.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 8, 2006)

I had a pair for a while, they were wild caught and scared the absolute willies out of me. Good ornamental snake though.


----------



## raptor (Jun 8, 2006)

craig.a.c said:


> Isn't it illegal to collect animals from the wild? Last time I checked it was in NSW.



Not if collected on permit


----------



## krusty (Jun 8, 2006)

it looks good so if your happy with it go for it mate


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jun 8, 2006)

amazing, very nice snake....


----------



## shazam (Jun 9, 2006)

That snake looks good....


----------

